# CALAVERAS



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

whats up guys im new here, this web site is bad, ive been building models since way back in the day off an on there not perfect but here they go ...some finished..some in progress. Let me know what you guys think 




































































































































































[


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW ! YOU GOT SOME NEAT IDEAS GOING IN SOME OF YOUR BUILDS ! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND PLEASE SHARE MORE !


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to L.I.L


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to layitlow homie! You got some nice builds. Keep it up. Any more pics of the VW bus?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

welcome homie , nice builds , i like the paint on that 64


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WHATZ UP HOMIE!! WELCOME TO LAYITLOW!!! I ILKE YOUR BUILD BROTHER!! KEEP POSTING AND BUILDING CARNAL!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanx homies there a lil dirty im trying to get back in the game little by little


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looks good, welcome.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

you good homie and welcome to lil


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

clean builds welcome to lil.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice to have :biggrin: you here, nice clean builds!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice to have :biggrin: you here, nice clean builds!!!!i like the bug!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

welcome to layitlow.looks good homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WELCOME TO LAYITLOW..GLAD TO SEE MORE BUILDERS FROM PHX


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

cool rides homie welcome to layitlow


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice builds. Welcome to LIL.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 21 2009, 12:19 PM~12773417
> *WELCOME  TO  LAY  IT  LOW !  YOU  GOT  SOME  NEAT    IDEAS  GOING  IN  SOME  OF  YOUR  BUILDS  !  KEEP  UP  THE  GOOD  WORK  AND  PLEASE  SHARE  MORE !
> *


x-2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 21 2009, 06:52 PM~12775508
> *WELCOME TO LAYITLOW..GLAD TO SEE MORE BUILDERS FROM PHX
> *


X 2 homie


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanx homies


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Some good loking stuff. I like the interior ideas.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, builds look clean. the 51 looks pretty familiar.
mine is done, just haven't taken pics of it lately


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks like you'll fit in just fine :biggrin:

love the 76 & paint on the 64


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 21 2009, 10:48 PM~12778772
> *damn, builds look clean. the 51 looks pretty familiar.
> mine is done, just haven't taken pics of it lately
> 
> ...


 Thanx bro my 51 isnt done yet either im gonna clean them up they have been in closet for awhile, time to start building again im a bit rusty, you got some clean builds to bro


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds you got goin on there. All those are really nice, especially that Beetle. Welcome to Layitlow!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 22 2009, 08:48 AM~12781133
> *Thanx bro my 51 isnt done yet either im gonna clean them up they have been in closet for awhile, time to start building again im a bit rusty, you got some clean builds to bro
> *


keep doin what you're doing, you are on the right track


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

havent been building in awhile gonna try n finish this by the 25th jus waiting on pumps n rims


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MORE PICS!!! OUTSIDE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

first time trying to do spark plug wires n cylinders, not perfect but im trying


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks Good.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 18 2009, 06:59 AM~13918381
> *Looks Good.
> *


thanx homie


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

a little update, my first time ever doing pumps n hard lines,


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

my first time ever doing pumps n hard lines  








[


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very Nice bro


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@May 23 2009, 09:55 AM~13977700
> *looking for a el camino 1981 model car ..
> *


you got some clean builds bro, welcome to lil , keep postin them models ........


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 24 2009, 07:22 PM~13986286
> *Very Nice bro
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 24 2009, 07:47 PM~13986495
> *you got some clean builds bro, welcome to lil , keep postin them models ........
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD FELLA!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 24 2009, 08:58 PM~13987032
> *LOOKIN GOOD FELLA!
> *


Thanx holmes


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

rides look good homie...im diggin on the vw bus too...what did u use for the interiror


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanx homie i used cruizin lows foam interior technique :biggrin: some where in here he did a how to use foam for interior, ive used it on a couple of my builds comes out real nice


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats looking bad ass!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanx bro my first time doing pumps n hard lines not perfect but im trying


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

have to put the front rims on, and some bmf , n take pics of it out side then it will be done


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Done but not to happy with the results bmf didnt come out like i wanted it was old


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE RIDES AND WELCOME TO M.C.B.A..


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

THANK YOU BRO


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

exsqiset builds homie maybe you can give me some advise on mine. n welcome to lil.







(nostalgia die cast car club)55 slammed to ground truck.



























































































let me know what ya think. also what would be a good place or site to find die cast cars,bikes,bycicles and custom parts at ?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

a few outside pics today  
























































the bug n van are my wifes she picked the colors on both
































more pics in lil bit my camera just died


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

im chopping the top off the ecoline as we speak. :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Rides looking good bro


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanx homie


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

working on this in between my showdown build jus to keep me motivated, i bought this a week before the build off started i got a couple other builds im working on :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

my impala showdown build ran out of time better late than never


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

made my own dumps


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SOME SWEET RIDES IN HERE BRO!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

one of my next builds


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 30 2009, 06:24 PM~14631878
> *SOME SWEET RIDES IN HERE BRO!
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD CALAVERAS  IM LIKIN THAT CAPRICE BRO KEEP IT UP HOMIE


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 30 2009, 06:46 PM~14632060
> *LOOKING GOOD CALAVERAS   IM LIKIN THAT CAPRICE BRO KEEP IT UP HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sick work ! lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

looks Great Bro...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice builds :thumbsup: . any more pics of the hydro setup in the 64?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

really nice bro


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

where did u get the mcba plate? 

rides are still lookin good bro keep up the good work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Keep up the good work in here!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks guys i appreciate the words


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks bro i appreciate it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 1 2009, 08:14 AM~14646509
> *where did u get the mcba plate?
> 
> rides are still lookin good bro keep up the good work
> *


from me 

keep up the tight builds homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS TIGHT BRO!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Aug 30 2009, 01:21 AM~14921334
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What color is that ? i like it


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

you have good work here, keep build


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

THANKS GUYS I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 30 2009, 03:56 AM~14925066
> *What color is that ? i like it
> *


TESTERS RUBY RED MATALIC


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

MY NEXT BUILD


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Oct 6 2009, 01:39 AM~15275310
> *TESTERS RUBY RED MATALIC
> *



Thanks Homie 

It looks SICK....


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

you got some badass builds homie. you gotta love that caprice, she is clean as hell. nice work , keep it up


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

better pics of trunk before i replace the trunk hinge, it broke earlier :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 5 2009, 07:22 PM~15276826
> *you got some badass builds homie. you gotta love that caprice, she is clean as hell. nice work , keep it up
> *


thanks homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Oct 5 2009, 04:25 PM~15275194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice build!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> /quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good Bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That caprice is looking good bro.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Impala looks GREAT too :biggrin:  

Looking forward on that Caddy


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 5 2009, 10:29 PM~15279063
> *Looks good Bro
> *


thanks bro


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 5 2009, 10:31 PM~15279083
> *That caprice is looking good bro.
> *


thanks big dogg


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jul 30 2009, 06:27 PM~14631901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite build in this thread. along with the Glaslshouse's..
should put them on impala fest,,and glasshouse fest....


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 5 2009, 10:07 PM~15278878
> *Really nice build!!
> *


thanks big J


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> > /quote
> > looks real in this shot :0 :0
> 
> 
> thanks bro appreciate that


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

progress pics of caddy


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 7 2009, 08:25 AM~15291622
> *my favorite build in this thread. along with the Glaslshouse's..
> should put them on impala fest,,and glasshouse fest....
> *


thanks bro appreciate that  yeah im gonna post them up in impala fest


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

gonna give the 65 a make over i put it in the pond  
before 








after


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BRO I'LL LOOK AT A BUILT UP I HAVE IN A BAG AND SEE ABOUT YOUR UPPERS ! 

AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT CADDY IN BLUE !


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 07:15 PM~15428092
> *BRO  I'LL LOOK  AT  A  BUILT  UP  I  HAVE  IN  A  BAG  AND  SEE  ABOUT  YOUR  UPPERS !
> 
> AND  I  CANT  WAIT TO  SEE  THAT  CADDY  IN  BLUE  !
> *


THANKS BRO THAT WOULD BE COO  ACTUALLY IF YOU HAVE ALL THE UNDIES WOULD BE AWESOME


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Oct 21 2009, 09:23 PM~15428174
> *THANKS BRO THAT WOULD BE COO    ACTUALLY  IF YOU HAVE ALL THE UNDIES WOULD BE AWESOME
> *


KIND NEED THEM ! BUT I CAN GET AWAY WITH GIVIN YOU THE UPPERS !  SORRY BRO !


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 07:28 PM~15428232
> *KIND  NEED  THEM !  BUT  I  CAN  GET  AWAY  WITH  GIVIN  YOU THE  UPPERS !    SORRY  BRO !
> *


YEAH BRO ILL TAKE THEM FHANKS  HOW YOU WANNA DO THIS HIT ME UP ON PM


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

IT WAS A PLEASURE CHILLIN WITH U AND RAFA YESTERDAY AT THE CRIB :biggrin: 
THX 4 LOOKING OUT on the gold foil   , the caprice looks tight in person :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Oct 21 2009, 07:00 PM~15426548
> *progress pics  of caddy
> 
> 
> ...


YOU EVERY GET THIS CADDY FINISHED?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

fuked up the paint gonna do it over


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 25 2009, 09:38 PM~15784344
> *fuked up the paint gonna do it over
> 
> 
> ...


what is fuck up about it???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2009, 12:17 AM~15786717
> *what is fuck up about it???
> *


X2 yeah!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 25 2009, 11:38 PM~15784344
> *fuked up the paint gonna do it over
> 
> 
> ...








It still looks good. I like the ghost look patterns on it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 25 2009, 11:38 PM~15784344
> *fuked up the paint gonna do it over
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 25 2009, 09:38 PM~15784344
> *fuked up the paint gonna do it over
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 NIKKA U SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME :biggrin: LOOKS TIGHT , WTF IS WRONG WITH IT :dunno:  it cant be that bad ,, ...COMPETITION HUUUH :scrutinize: 

ama need u to help me stretch out them 520's they didnt fit and i dont wana bust them


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks guys i appreciate the words  its in the pond taking a bath :angry:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 10:34 AM~15789051
> *:0  :0 NIKKA U SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME  :biggrin: LOOKS TIGHT , WTF IS WRONG WITH IT  :dunno:   it cant be that bad ,, ...COMPETITION HUUUH :scrutinize:
> 
> ama need u to help me stretch out them 520's they didnt fit and i dont wana bust them
> *


yeah bro lmk when ever you want


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good carnal


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 26 2009, 01:13 PM~15790471
> *Looks good carnal
> *


i know bro but to late now its in the pond :angry: :angry:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 26 2009, 01:11 PM~15790454
> *yeah bro lmk when ever you want
> *



ya koo :biggrin: ....damn bro u should have called someone ,,, man that paintjob looked clean ....it was possible that it was fixable ,, what happened ?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 01:18 PM~15790524
> *ya koo  :biggrin: ....damn bro u should have called someone ,,, man that paintjob looked clean ....it was possible that it was fixable ,, what happened ?
> *


ghost patterns didnt come out like i wanted, but now that i think bout it i should have jus left it :angry: :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 26 2009, 01:14 PM~15790483
> *i know bro but to late now its in the pond :angry:  :angry:
> *


Always better the second time
around bro :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 26 2009, 01:22 PM~15790559
> *Always better the second time
> around bro :0
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: shit u saw what happened to my caddy ,, thats why im redoing it :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

its awesome how most of MCBA really does have small "families" all over the place.... you guys in AZ, the Cali crews, the guys over in KC, guys in Hawaii, all over... not just online... but real homies interacting


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2009, 01:25 PM~15790582
> *its awesome how most of MCBA really does have small "families" all over the place.... you guys in AZ, the Cali crews, the guys over in KC, guys in Hawaii, all over... not just online... but real homies interacting
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2009, 01:25 PM~15790582
> *its awesome how most of MCBA really does have small "families" all over the place.... you guys in AZ, the Cali crews, the guys over in KC, guys in Hawaii, all over... not just online... but real homies interacting
> *


thats what its all bout bro familia  M.C.B.A world wide


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 26 2009, 01:22 PM~15790559
> *Always better the second time
> around bro :0
> *


yup yup n you know this :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

post the update pics :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

interior pics of stoned 65 n caddy blues


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Outside pics of STONED 65  coudy shitty day
























still needs alot of work


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

damm pilar broke off on drivers side :angry: :angry:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam CALAVERAS, I don't know if I said this before but.................... You a BEAST!!! :0 Paintwork is DOPE...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks bro first time doing pattrens had some help from my homie CHAWPS


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

coming soon from  CALAVERAS KUSTOMZ  courtesy of EL RAFA  















:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

No prob brother. You deserve it. Boy ya'll cats from AZ be puttin' it down!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 20 2009, 02:16 PM~16038603
> *coming soon from    CALAVERAS KUSTOMZ    courtesy of EL RAFA
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what you come up with on this rag 65 is looking tough too AZ doin it Real Big for the new year :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass brother.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE WITH SOME PAINT ON IT .........


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> Outside pics of STONED 65  coudy shitty day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks guys  still have alot of work to do


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 21 2009, 04:19 PM~16049875
> *Thanks guys    still have alot of work to do
> *



AMA NEED SOME BLUE FOR MY , 60....ITS GONNA B KINDA LIKE SKYS THE LIMIT , I STARTED THE PATTERNS ALREADY , I MIGHT GO A LITTLE DIFFERENT ON IT :dunno:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

this is looking real good and clean keep pics coming homie! :0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks bro


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 21 2009, 04:32 PM~16050006
> *AMA NEED SOME BLUE FOR MY , 60....ITS GONNA B KINDA LIKE SKYS THE LIMIT , I STARTED THE PATTERNS ALREADY  , I MIGHT GO A LITTLE DIFFERENT ON IT  :dunno:
> *


come over carnal


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

updates were waitin lol


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 24 2009, 12:02 PM~16079438
> *updates were waitin lol
> *


yeah wat he said :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

My sons 1st build, he painted interior, n the body four times learning how to spray, still some flaws but hes learning, only thing i did was foil n clear it, not bad for a 11yr old  








































jus needs the bumpers n side mirrors


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SICK ASS BUILD CARNAL! HE WILL BE TOP NOTCH SOON


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Tell him the monte is lookin good brother  AZ Repin :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

progress pics of STONED 65


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 07:51 PM~16138430
> *SICK ASS BUILD CARNAL! HE WILL BE TOP NOTCH SOON
> *


Gracias carnal hes tryin slowly but surely


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 30 2009, 07:52 PM~16138446
> *Tell him the monte is lookin good brother   AZ Repin  :biggrin:
> *


He says thanks carnal  AZ PUTTING IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

jus need to add a couple things to firewall on 65


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

65 is lookin good and your son did great on the monte :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 30 2009, 10:26 PM~16138833
> *65 is lookin good and your son did great on the monte :thumbsup:
> *



X 2 !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Father and Son builders, priceless... Good work Calaveras! :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

This was a gift for my son from the homie chawps a 63 vette   Joseph says thank you chawps, he allready primered it n painted the interior


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Dec 30 2009, 08:26 PM~16138833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys  gotta keep him out of trouble plus he really likes it


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2009, 09:07 PM~16139365
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Always looking good in here....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2009, 09:22 PM~16139602
> *Always looking good in here....
> *


X2


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Dec 30 2009, 09:22 PM~16139602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brothers


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 30 2009, 07:48 PM~16138386
> *My sons 1st build, he painted interior, n the body four times learning how to spray, still some flaws but hes learning, only thing i did was foil n clear it, not bad for a 11yr old
> 
> 
> ...



that is just dope , i like the car.............i dont knw man looks like your son might pass u up :cheesy: the 65 is coming out good man


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 65 looks awsome i cant wait till i can build with my kids tho my oldest doesnt seam interested i got 2 more chances lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean progress pics carnal


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 31 2009, 08:17 AM~16143559
> *Clean progress pics carnal
> *


Thanks carnal


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Great job on the 65 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2009, 11:12 PM~16141367
> *that is just dope , i like the car.............i dont knw man looks like your son might pass u up  :cheesy:  the 65 is coming out good man
> *


shit i hope he does , gotta keep him out of trouble


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 31 2009, 10:38 AM~16144666
> *Great job on the 65  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man im trying


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

STONED 65


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

x2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAME OUT SICK CARNAL!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 05:24 PM~16163623
> *CAME OUT SICK CARNAL!
> *


X2 bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Sick homie, just sick !

I love those patterns and color schemes !


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 2 2010, 04:59 PM~16163418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS GUYS REALLY APPRECIATE IT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 02:24 PM~16163623
> *CAME OUT SICK CARNAL!  </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:green\'>*x-5* i gotta get off my ass and put in some work.... its a new year :cheesy:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice paint work. that thing is sick man.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good did you use a real pot leaf in the trunk?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS REALLY GOOD!! BUT YOU SHOULD SWITCH THE SPINNERS AROUND ON THE DRIVERS SID FRONT AND PASSENGER SIDE REAR. OTHER THAN THATIT LOOKS SWEET. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Great work man!  Settin' the bar HIGH for jr. huh? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

65 looks good i like that paint job! :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 3 2010, 12:34 AM~16167325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 2 2010, 04:48 PM~16163329
> *      STONED 65
> 
> 
> ...



that came out dope man , i like all the detail up on it :cheesy: i heard u wrkn on a 66 :scrutinize:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

65 CAME OUT FIRME HOMIE!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 4 2010, 08:31 AM~16178147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias carnal  appreciate it


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: good work ........


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jan 4 2010, 09:30 AM~16178400
> *:thumbsup: good work ........
> *


 thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The 65 came out bad ass bro. Nice work!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 12:11 PM~16179560
> *The 65 came out bad ass bro. Nice work!!
> *


thanks James


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 14 2010, 11:26 AM~16289506
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i found the brown sharpie but its not for your eyebrows wey :twak: :happysad: :biggrin: ill take it over


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

did you take it out of your rucas purse? :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 14 2010, 11:33 AM~16289596
> *did you take it out of your rucas purse? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 14 2010, 11:33 AM~16289596
> *did you take it out of your rucas purse? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

can you plz tell me thecolor on the regal?? i have been looking for that color 4 a wile!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh shot carnal you sneakin in some build "shit think I don't know"


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn. Awesome work going on in here.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 25 2010, 02:52 PM~16406398
> *Oh shot carnal you sneakin in some build "shit think I don't know"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 25 2010, 02:49 PM~16406367
> *can you plz tell me thecolor on the regal?? i have been looking for that color 4 a wile!
> *


candy root beer


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAT COLOR IS THAT 65 IT SICK...?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 25 2010, 02:53 PM~16406415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


candy blue


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD CARNAL...SPRAY THE OTHER KOLOR ALREADY  :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

"shit think I don't know" :0 :wow:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 25 2010, 04:29 PM~16407414
> *"shit think I don't know"  :0  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 25 2010, 05:29 PM~16407414
> *"shit think I don't know"  :0  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Comin' correct again bro! That Regals gonna be beautiful!!! :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 25 2010, 05:56 PM~16406440
> *candy root beer
> *


thanks but werd you get it? :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 25 2010, 05:29 PM~16407414
> *"shit think I don't know"  :0  :wow:
> *


"SHIT I AIN'T TRIPPIN" NEW ONE :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lol


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 26 2010, 12:55 AM~16411803
> *thanks but werd you get it?  :wow:
> *


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

looking good bro.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt204/calaveras73/pictures025.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt204/calaveras73/pictures024.jpg


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 1 2010, 02:04 AM~16470296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Nice ..


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

very clean love the color, nice setup!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

very clean love the color, nice setup!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass Regal Carnal


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

gracias carnal  the paint on your monte is flawless :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that regal is clean the 67 lookin good too


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> damn i like how that looks .... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

relax :twak:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 6 2010, 12:52 AM~16529421
> *relax :twak:
> *



:biggrin:  :drama: just kidding , i know that u know that i know that u know the years of the cars :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 6 2010, 02:49 AM~16529400
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: 65! :twak:  :happysad:
> *



sWEET!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 5 2010, 09:37 PM~16527117
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats fuckin nice i love the color combo


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks bro foiling it right now gonna clear it tomorrow


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I like the color on the '65.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Feb 6 2010, 03:53 PM~16533298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro it looks better in the sun


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 31 2010, 05:04 PM~16470296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: graet job on this on .it looks real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 5 2010, 07:43 PM~16527172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 F#*KIN' DAM NICE WORK CALAVERAS!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 5 2010, 07:41 PM~16527157
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics, is that alclad chrome on the engine parts?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder+Feb 13 2010, 02:58 AM~16600299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas  yea thats alclad


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 13 2010, 02:05 PM~16602233
> *:0 F#*KIN' DAM NICE WORK CALAVERAS!
> *



X 2 ! I love that color !


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2010, 08:04 PM~16645127
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


SE VALE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That shit looks clean !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 17 2010, 10:02 PM~16645104
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats some paintin' skills right there homie ! Beautiful !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn brotha that is slick :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

very nice stuff!!! what color blue is that 65?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 17 2010, 08:01 PM~16645084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

now thats shiney paint...looks great


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks fellas appreciate it


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful '65 homie !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet look at that flake dance carnal chingon como siempre


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 18 2010, 04:34 PM~16653813
> *Sweet look at that flake dance carnal chingon como siempre
> *


ARE U DONE ! :biggrin: 


LOVING THE FLAKE JOE


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

TTT :uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 19 2010, 01:16 AM~16653642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin love that flake and paint in the sunshine!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WE NEED TO SEND OUT AN "AMBER ALERT" FOR THIS GUY


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

"Shit think I don't know??"  :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 18 2010, 05:02 AM~16645104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 26 2010, 07:40 AM~17006397
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2010, 11:26 PM~17014401
> *"Shit think I don't know??" </span>  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Feb 18 2010, 04:25 PM~16653724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys appreciate the comments


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice looking build.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

CRYSTAL BLUE PERSUATION


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

lost the rear lights


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good ese  where you been


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

motor for 62 out of the #22 race car regal


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 30 2010, 04:25 PM~17046882
> *Lookin good ese   where you been
> *


Thanks carnal  Shit workin grave yard shift f*&^% sucks


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn that sucks you going to the show in April??


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 30 2010, 04:38 PM~17047001
> *Damn that sucks you going to the show in April??
> *


YES ZIR!  the four of us going??


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

hey bro i got tons of glass i will go through my stuff tomorrow and see if i got anything that will work for ya. and get back with ya.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz+Mar 30 2010, 03:52 PM~17046652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks that would be cool bro


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> damn joe u wasnt sleeping at all , that came out nice :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 30 2010, 04:40 PM~17047029
> *YES ZIR!  the four of us going??
> *


As far as I know maybe even the new guy :cheesy: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> > damn joe u wasnt sleeping at all , that came out nice :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn ese you been in ninja mode bustin out some clean shit


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 30 2010, 08:15 PM~17049738
> *Damn ese you been in ninja mode bustin  out some clean shit
> *


 :biggrin: :ninja: uffin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

My primos 37 chevy deluxe uffin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Very well taken care of, original miles


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:0 :wow: CALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN....................... :wow:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:wow: nice car !! love the foot petal !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: That is clean


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Good looking builds up in here dogg.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 8 2010, 06:14 PM~17137925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 that muuuufuka looks clean :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Shitty phone pic


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 21 2010, 07:24 PM~17264066
> *Shitty phone pic
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT! My LHS better have this today or ITS ON!!! :angry: :biggrin: Nice score Calaveras! Can't wait to see how you flip this one!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 22 2010, 10:24 AM~17269397
> *DAMMIT! My LHS better have this today or ITS ON!!! :angry:  :biggrin: Nice score Calaveras! Can't wait to see how you flip this one!!!
> *


X2!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

posy pics of the deuce :cheesy: .....up uuuuuuurly as faawk :420:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*You ain't down nikka * :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

SHIT THINK I DONT KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:h5: :roflmao:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: It was koo kickin it last night


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 22 2010, 11:32 AM~17270969
> *:biggrin: It was koo kickin it last night
> *



i got in trouble for coming home at 2 am  i got to sleep on the couch but thats ok kuz i got to do some work on models :happysad:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Hell ya man in fuckin tired as hell fell asleep at 130 :biggrin: up at 5


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

shit i was like this at 3o am :420: :420:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just a lil sneak pic :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 22 2010, 06:16 PM~17274739
> *Just a lil sneak pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn y'all some crackhead ass hour workin ass nikkas lol that is pretty clean


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 22 2010, 07:33 PM~17275432
> *Damn y'all some crackhead ass hour workin ass nikkas lol that is pretty clean
> *



u aint seen nothing yet..... :biggrin: it dont look like that no more


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn nikkas quit holdin out you guys know the rules pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYTHING IS A SECRET BETWEEN THEM 2!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 22 2010, 06:16 PM~17274739
> *Just a lil sneak pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 22 2010, 09:29 PM~17276613
> *Damn nikkas quit holdin out you guys know the rules pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *



iaint gots my phone ....its joes car nikka ....its like banana boat part two :happysad: but better


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 22 2010, 09:41 PM~17276745
> *EVERYTHING IS A SECRET BETWEEN THEM 2!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :wow: :ninja: :no: :rant: :loco: :nono: :twak: :drama:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 07:59 AM~17279323
> *iaint gots my phone ....its joes car nikka ....its like banana boat part two  :happysad: but better
> *


Can't improve on the 1st wey nikka it's classic


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 23 2010, 09:26 AM~17279932
> *Can't improve on the 1st wey nikka it's classic
> *


  i hate u ........took my deuce :tears:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^

this guy is crazy :biggrin: you can see it mañana jk givin ya shit yu want it back nikka :0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

shitty phone pic


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 23 2010, 12:20 PM~17281402
> *^^^^^^^^
> 
> this guy is crazy  :biggrin: you can see it mañana jk givin ya shit yu want it back nikka :0
> *




faaawk no thats u all day


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 23 2010, 12:20 PM~17281403
> *shitty phone pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:drama: :rimshot:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 23 2010, 12:35 PM~17281536
> *:drama:  :rimshot:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You on some shit nikka :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 23 2010, 12:49 PM~17281648
> *You on some shit nikka :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 23 2010, 12:52 PM~17281672
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ama cut down the forest in my back yard :420: :420: :420:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^^yup cuz we could get lost back there :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lol stop snorting the allergy meds wey :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 23 2010, 12:58 PM~17281710
> *Lol stop snorting the allergy meds wey  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that n all those paint fumes :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 23 2010, 12:58 PM~17281710
> *Lol stop snorting the allergy meds wey  :biggrin:
> *



this shit is baaad wey :420:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHIT THINK I DIDNT KNOW :happysad:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

NEGATIVE


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 24 2010, 10:18 PM~17292383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 24 2010, 10:18 PM~17292383
> *
> 
> 
> ...



well deserved  congrats my nikka :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats brother


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 24 2010, 10:24 PM~17292438
> *well deserved    congrats my nikka  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 Good shit Calaveras!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats carnal sucks I couldn't be there


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 25 2010, 08:09 AM~17294499
> *Congrats carnal sucks I  couldn't be there
> *


Gracias carnal its all good, your familia comes 1st


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Apr 24 2010, 10:24 PM~17292434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks i appreciate it


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a couple of my rides taken pics for model car mag, my 64 n 65 impalas. As well as my homie MARINATE.















<span style=\'color:blue\'>M.C.B.A. WORLD WIDE</span>!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

you still asleep?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

no AZ dont sleep!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 25 2010, 10:18 PM~17300833
> *no AZ dont sleep!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

more like this :biggrin: uffin: :420:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Apr 25 2010, 10:23 PM~17300910
> *more like this :biggrin:          uffin:  :420:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: Lookin good carnal!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 4 2010, 11:12 AM~17387341
> *:wow:  :wow: Lookin good carnal!
> *


Thanks carnal


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

The rattle can master jr, chawps :biggrin: layed down the 1st main patternz, thanks bro  , then i filled in the rest not the best but im learning lil by lil,lmk what you guys think


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

sorry for the shitty phone pics, you can tell the difference from the patternx chawps layed, I layed the paint to thick on the rest :angry:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: Them patternz are killa !!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 6 2010, 12:03 PM~17407189
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: Them patternz are killa !!!!!
> *


X-2


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

mutha fucking aaa that came out tight :cheesy:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+May 6 2010, 04:03 AM~17407189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 6 2010, 07:18 AM~17407866
> *mutha fucking aaa  that came out tight  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks mayne  im learning lil by lil :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks sick homie


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 6 2010, 10:07 PM~17415505
> *Thanks mayne   im learning lil by lil  :biggrin:
> *











learn more u must , much to learn u still have going spray happy u must not , use the force...........yeeees .....feeeel it going light on the tip u shaal u must feeeeel the force 






ok its the paint fumes :happysad: :banghead: :run:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^
:loco: :loco: 

Looks good carnal


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 7 2010, 12:19 AM~17416311
> *looks sick homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 7 2010, 06:58 AM~17417412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crazy fucker :biggrin: lil by lil :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 7 2010, 09:03 AM~17418363
> *^^^^^^^^
> :loco:  :loco:
> 
> ...


pinche chawps :biggrin: way tooooooo many paint fumes :biggrin:






thanks bro


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

foiled n cleared


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

constructive cricizim is welcome :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Like glass brotha


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 7 2010, 05:57 PM~17422079
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's wet !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass...you do that with rattle cans?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 7 2010, 06:30 PM~17423328
> *Now that's wet !
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 7 2010, 06:39 PM~17423398
> *looks badass...you do that with rattle cans?
> *


YEZZIR :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 7 2010, 05:21 PM~17422778
> *Like glass brotha
> *


Thanks my brotha


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LOL whats up with th porno between u 2?! not that im complaining, just never seen this shit on lil b4?! good eye candy though!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 7 2010, 03:54 PM~17422052
> *pinche chawps :biggrin:  way tooooooo many paint fumes :biggrin:
> thanks bro
> *


x2


 

62 looks good


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73+May 7 2010, 03:58 PM~17422090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 teaching him the ways of the rettlecan master ....the force is strong with this one


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 7 2010, 09:27 PM~17424233
> *LOL whats up with th porno between u 2?! not that im complaining, just never seen this shit on lil b4?! good eye candy though!
> *


NO MORE PORN...WE GOT RATTED ON, JOE AND I GOT BANNED FOR A FEW DAYS..NOT COOL WHOEVER RATTED...  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2010, 09:10 AM~17442318
> *NO MORE PORN...WE GOT RATTED ON, JOE AND I GOT BANNED FOR A FEW DAYS..NOT COOL WHOEVER RATTED...   :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 porn huuuuuh :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^:angry: :angry:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 10 2010, 09:12 AM~17442332
> *^^^^^:angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Calmate yoda lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 10 2010, 09:37 AM~17442546
> *Calmate yoda lol
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 10 2010, 10:18 AM~17442383
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 5 2010, 11:00 PM~17406280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 7 2010, 06:30 PM~17423328
> *Now that's wet !
> *



THATS WHAT SHE SAID :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 21 2010, 12:39 AM~17559557
> *Very clean!! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 22 2010, 06:56 AM~17569663
> *THATS WHAT SHE SAID  :biggrin: :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

pics nikka pics ....i know u got something back there :cheesy: im ready to put my tarzan hat on :happysad:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

PURPLE KUSH 62 :420: uffin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Been wonderin' where you been... :nicoderm: Rag Duece is COLD Calaveras!!! :wow: :0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:420: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS A COLD PIECE BRO! LOOKS GOOD IN THE SUN!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:420: uffin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

bitch still looks wet :420: uffin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Purple Kush..... :h5: :420: :420:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

that duece is fuckin hard as nails :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 9 2010, 09:17 PM~17742642
> *PURPLE KUSH 62 :420:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

SIPPIN ON SOME SIZZURP


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 9 2010, 08:17 PM~17743316
> * CHAWPS COPIED THESE 1ST SET OF PATTERNS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :uh: :uh: :dunno: :nicoderm: :loco: :nosad: :nosad: :ninja:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

CHINGON' Carnal 


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 9 2010, 10:33 PM~17743556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovin this car... no **** shit but pruple is one of my fav....colors next to green...bad assss ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

[/quote]
:0 NICE


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 9 2010, 07:20 PM~17742672
> *Been wonderin' where you been... :nicoderm: Rag Duece is COLD Calaveras!!! :wow:  :0
> *


chillin bro uffin: thanks man appreciate it!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 9 2010, 07:23 PM~17742706
> *THATS A COLD PIECE BRO! LOOKS GOOD IN THE SUN!
> *


Thanks carnal!  yeah this bitch pops in the sun big time uffin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 9 2010, 07:42 PM~17742886
> *Purple Kush..... :h5:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin: :420: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 9 2010, 07:44 PM~17742912
> *that duece is fuckin hard as nails  :wow:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 9 2010, 09:00 PM~17743914
> *CHINGON' Carnal 
> *


Thanks carnal!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 9 2010, 09:39 PM~17744424
> *lovin this car... no **** shit but pruple is one of my fav....colors next to green...bad assss ride  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 9 2010, 08:15 PM~17743272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

>


:0 NICE
[/quote]

Thanks homie!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 10 2010, 12:31 AM~17746092
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sick shit as always :cheesy: ..... u duun took me out


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like how the grafix flow


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass wrok bro!! Love that paint.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 20 2010, 03:44 PM~17839350
> *Badass wrok bro!! Love that paint.
> *


X2!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 10 2010, 05:46 AM~17743760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick shit! :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 25 2010, 10:59 PM~17887040
> *Sick shit! :0  :0  :0
> *



TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys appreciate it


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

nice!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn thats nice!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: 70 mc interior MIDNITE TOKER


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Aug 30 2010, 08:51 PM~18446488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks appreciate it


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice impala homie :0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

This is how i got it from homie MARINATE


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

I layed some silver leaf type patterns  1st coat of clear


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 30 2010, 09:20 PM~18446865
> *nice impala homie :0
> *


Thanks ese still got some more foiling to do and clear it


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: final clear pics


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: lookin good brotha told you the color match on the wheels would look sick. the sizurp is lookin good the set up is killer carnal


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Aug 30 2010, 09:53 PM~18447167
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Great job!! I like what you did with the leaf!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

VERY NICE!!! WHATS NEXT? :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Aug 30 2010, 09:59 PM~18447231
> *  :biggrin:  final clear pics
> 
> 
> ...


as if that car was not already in the game when you got it from M.!
you took it and made it sicker.. without over kill..
outstanding man..


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 30 2010, 10:09 PM~18447329
> *:wow:  :wow:  lookin good brotha told you the color match on the wheels would look sick. the sizurp is lookin good the set up is killer carnal
> *


  Thanks carnal appreciate it and gracias for advice on rims came out clean  thanks on sizurp's set up  next one gonna be even better


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sup joe how u been bro monte is lookin sick bro


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 30 2010, 10:16 PM~18447391
> *Great job!! I like what you did with the leaf!
> *


Thank J appreciate it


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 30 2010, 10:23 PM~18447465
> *as if that car was not already in the game when you got it from M.!
> you took it and made it sicker.. without over kill..
> outstanding man..
> *


orale hydro thanks man appreciate it


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Aug 30 2010, 10:26 PM~18447491
> * Thanks carnal appreciate it and gracias for advice on rims came out clean     thanks on sizurp's set up  next one gonna be even better
> *


That is cuz *AZ DON'T SLEEP WE JUST DO IT NINJA STATUS TU SABES*  :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

sorry for blurry pics need to adjust camera


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 30 2010, 10:22 PM~18447453
> *VERY NICE!!! WHATS NEXT?  :nicoderm:
> *


Thanks  55 nomad


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 30 2010, 10:28 PM~18447506
> *sup joe how u been bro monte is lookin sick bro
> *


what up  workin chillin :420:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 30 2010, 10:36 PM~18447584
> *That is cuz <span style='colorurple'>M.C.B.A AZ NEVER SLEEPS THATS HOW WE GET DOWN!!  :biggrin:*


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: builds are lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

monte looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

builds looks sick !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick Monte. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Aug 30 2010, 10:58 PM~18446596
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! Good to see you postin' homie!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie that Impala's set up is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I'm lovin' the Monte's paint and leafin' bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 31 2010, 06:16 AM~18447391
> *Great job!! I like what you did with the leaf!
> *



X-2


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Aug 30 2010, 11:06 PM~18447754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks appreciate it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Aug 30 2010, 11:46 PM~18447117
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this is badd ass..nice leaf work too..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*JOE HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE ARIZONA BOYS  LOOKING GOOD CARNAL  *


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 31 2010, 06:07 PM~18454478
> *this is badd ass..nice leaf work too..
> *


thanks appreciate it!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2010, 06:33 PM~18454716
> *JOE HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE ARIZONA BOYS  LOOKING GOOD CARNAL
> *


THANKS CARNAL!  M.C.B.A. AZ


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 31 2010, 09:37 PM~18456822
> *:ninja:  :biggrin:
> *


PORFAVOR BALIVIIIIIIIT :biggrin: :ninja:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

muthatfucking og where u be foo


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:420: :nicoderm: :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Aug 30 2010, 10:59 PM~18447231
> *  :biggrin:  final clear pics
> 
> 
> ...



damn :ninja: this is :naughty: sick work on the upgrades


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

where u at pedo


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Aug 30 2010, 09:15 PM~18446811
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WHO PUT YOU DOWN WIT US , , WHO PUT U DOWN BOY :biggrin: 






:biggrin: JOE U AINT READY !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lol this guy^^^^^ :nicoderm:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 17 2010, 08:59 AM~18832527
> *WHO PUT YOU DOWN WIT US , ,  WHO PUT U DOWN BOY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is fuckin nutz! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

1st time using airbrush :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: ........ Thats beautiful bro !!!!!!


Glad to see you postin up work bro .


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That's clean as hell loco  what's up with that 2 door big body in the background :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 31 2010, 10:39 AM~19466971
> *That's clean as hell loco   what's up with that 2 door big body in the background  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks loco! still getting my feet wet with the airbrush :biggrin: .........what 2 door big body :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 31 2010, 10:36 AM~19466949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*SICK!!!! I KNOW YOU AINT DONE EITHER :biggrin: *


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2010, 11:52 AM~19467720
> *SICK!!!! I KNOW YOU AINT DONE EITHER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: nope adding more royal blue patterns then candy teal all over this bitch!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

64 is lookin good love the patterns


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

55 nomad updates :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 31 2010, 11:11 AM~19467265
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMMMMMN, love the paintjob on the 64 :0 :0 :0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 31 2010, 10:36 AM~19466949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: im glad u stuck to doing some real patterns on your rides and not giving up  looks tight foo :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 31 2010, 12:34 PM~19466927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS DAMN GOOD!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

paint on that 64 looks great man. 

Nomad is looking really clean too!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> [/quote
> Fuckin sick and you ain't even done yet :0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2010, 01:30 PM~19468526
> *:cheesy:  im glad u  stuck to doing some real patterns on your rides and not giving up    looks tight foo  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks foo im learning from you and marinate, im not done yet, there not perfect :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Dec 31 2010, 10:37 AM~19466959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks appreciate it  ive been building jus not posting


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 31 2010, 01:35 PM~19468554
> *:biggrin: thanks foo im learning from you and marinate, im not done yet, there not perfect  :biggrin:
> *



your pappi is proud of you son :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Dec 31 2010, 01:34 PM~19468546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys appreciate it  still getting my feet wet with the airbrush :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 31 2010, 01:46 PM~19468641
> *your pappi is proud of you son :biggrin:
> *


 This guy :biggrin: why you gotta come at me like that foo :biggrin: he's your pappi too!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 31 2010, 02:47 PM~19468651
> *Thanks guys appreciate it   still getting my feet wet with the airbrush :biggrin:
> *


 Wett feet looks like you jumped in homie


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Dec 31 2010, 01:49 PM~19468676
> *This guy  :biggrin: why you gotta come at me like that foo :biggrin: he's your pappi too!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: what are u talking bout im a bastard now  you got adopted :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BOTH OF YOU LOCOS ARE MY BROTHERS FOR LIFE  :biggrin: ...DAM SAKE BOMBS :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

for a 1st time using the AB.... :wow: awsome!! i would never do patterns for a 1st time thing, just a straight base, but you killed it here CALA!! and you're not done?! cant wait to see the finish!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car cuz i got a 1958 chevy 1962 chevy and 1964 chevy i need help to put HYDRAULICS in a model car hit me up piss :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 31 2010, 01:54 PM~19468700
> *Wett feet looks like you jumped in homie
> *


Thanks loco!  I took a dive in the deep end :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

NICE!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: Tu sabes


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 5 2011, 12:20 PM~19510890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight fool


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 5 2011, 01:20 PM~19510890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

